# Gideons ESV



## StephenG (Oct 3, 2016)

What are some differences between the regular Crossway ESV and the Gideons ESV? I picked up a Gideons ESV at my school today.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Oct 3, 2016)

There was a recent thread discussing the Gideon ESV which had a link to a list of changes: http://www.puritanboard.com/showthr...th-quot-missing-quot-verses-restored-Thoughts


----------



## MichaelNZ (Oct 5, 2016)

Is it possible to actually purchase a copy of this Majority Text ESV? Or do you have to have one given to you by a Gideon?


----------



## Robert Truelove (Oct 14, 2016)

There is still quite a bit of work that needs to be done for the Gideon's ESV to be a faithful translation of the Textus Receptus.

Here are examples from just in the gospels...

Ref — Gideon ESV — ) Byz/TR

Mt 4.10 Be gone] Be gone behind me (or simply Get behind me)
Mt 4.12 when he heard ) when Jesus heard

Mk 1.2 in Isaiah the prophet ) in the prophets
Mk 1.13 he was in the wilderness ) he was there in the wilderness
Mk 1.14 proclaiming the gospel of God ) proclaiming the gospel of the kingdom of God
Mk 1.19 a little farther ) a little farther from there
Mk 1.24 What have you to do ) Ah! What have you to do
Mk 1.27 A new teaching with authority! ) What is this new teaching, that with authority?
Mk 1.31 by the hand ) by her hand
Mk 1.31 the fever left her ) the fever left her immediately
Mk 1.39 and he went throughout all Galilee, preaching ) and he was preaching in all Galilee
Mk 1.41 he stretched out his hand ) But Jesus stretched out his hand
Mk 1.42 and immediately the leprosy left him ) and having spoken, immediately the leprosy left him

Lk 2.5 Mary his betrothed ) Mary the wife betrothed to him
Lk 2.9 and an angel ) and behold, an angel
Lk 2.14 peace among those with whom he is pleased ) peace, goodwill among men
Lk 2.15 When the angels went away from them, into heaven, the shepherds said ) And it was, as the angels went away from them into heaven, also the men, the shepherds said
Lk 2.33 And his father and his mother marveled ) and Joseph and his mother marveled
Lk 2.38 to give thanks to God ) to give thanks to the Lord
Lk 2.38 redemption of Jerusalem ) redemption in Jerusalem
Lk 2.40 and became strong, filled with wisdom ) became strong in Spirit, filled with wisdom
Lk 2.42 they went up according to custom ) they went up to Jerusalem according to custom

Jn 1.18 the only God ) the only-begotten Son
Jn 1.42 Simon the son of John ) Simon the son of Jonah
Jn 1.49 Nathanael answered him ) Nathanael answered and said to him
Jn 1.51 I say to you, you will see ) I say to you, from now on you will see

Jn 6.11 when he had given thanks, he distributed them to those who were seated ) when he had given thanks, he distributed them to the disciples, and the disciples to those who were seated
Jn 6.14 the sign that he had done ) the sign that Jesus had done
Jn 6.17 Jesus had not yet come to them ) Jesus had not come to them
Jn 6.22 there had been only one boat there ) there had been no other boat there except the one into which the disciples had entered
Jn 6.39 the will of him who sent me ) the will of the Father who sent me
Jn 6.40 for this is the will of my Father ) for this is the will of the one who sent me
Jn 6.42 how does he now say ) how therefore does this one say
Jn 6.43 Jesus answered ) Jesus therefore answered
Jn 6.47 whoever believes has eternal life ) whoever believes in me has eternal life
Jn 6.63 the words that I have spoken ) the words that I speak
Jn 6.65 granted him by the Father ) granted him by my Father
Jn 6.69 you are the Holy One of God ) you are the Christ, the Son of the living God

Also, the ESV fails in regards to its adoption of gender-neutral gender inclusives where the Greek and Hebrew have male-oriented gender inclusive language (reflected in almost every English translation before the turn of the century). Feminists just HATE that patriarchal language, and for the last 20 years even Bible publishers pander to this.

Another blatant gaff is the ESV's failure to accurately translate "anēr anthropos". Instead of "men and brethren", we just get "brothers". Besides the fact that this is deliberately omitting the word that is so obvious in the Greek (aner), it gives the false impression that the passages in question could be using the word "brothers" in a gender inclusive way. 

Ac 1.16; 2.29, 37; 7.2; 13.15, 26, 38; 15.7, 13; 22.1; 23.1, 6; 28.17

My advise is to simply pass on the ESV as your standard text and use the NKJV for your standard in contemporary English.


----------

